# Hook-up cable reel / tidy?



## ChrisandJohn

We've been looking for a reel for the hook-up cable that's a bit more substantial and fit for purpose than the usual plastic thingies. A few months ago, after much googling using different terms, I found something that looked OK but stupidly didn't buy it at the time. Now I can only find something similar but with sockets for 3 pin plugs.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Camping-Hook-Reel-Metal-Frame/dp/B007YBU08K/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1428701990&sr=8-5&keywords=hook+up+cable+reel

Does anyone know where I can get one like this, but for a hook up cable?

Chris


----------



## rosalan

After buying a drum type, awkward and heavy on the arms, I made a simple wind over piece of flat wood then abandoned both to winding it around my arms. Quicker, still heavy and looks a mess in the garage. Oddly enough, however carefully I wind it this way, it generates an instant knot when I start to use it again, so I will watch this space.

Alan


----------



## cabby

Top tip for you.
Coil into the dry bucket, lift out end and plug into van, carry bucket to the hookup point allowing the cable to flow out of the bucket. No hole needed.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Morphology

ChrisandJohn said:


> Does anyone know where I can get one like this, but for a hook up cable?
> Chris


Like This?

Or this?


----------



## deefordog

We've just bought a new 25m length of blue Arctic cable (connections yet to be fitted). Also searched for a suitable cable drum but then remembered we had one of these in the shed http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PORTABLE-...131?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e8a723beb


----------



## Evs54

ChrisandJohn said:


> We've been looking for a reel for the hook-up cable that's a bit more substantial and fit for purpose than the usual plastic thingies. A few months ago, after much googling using different terms, I found something that looked OK but stupidly didn't buy it at the time. Now I can only find something similar but with sockets for 3 pin plugs.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Camping-Hoo...1428701990&sr=8-5&keywords=hook+up+cable+reel
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get one like this, but for a hook up cable?
> 
> Chris


I bought a 110v drum with cable , and converted it to 240v by just changing the plug and socket , there are some s/h on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110V-25m-...397?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d156424fd


----------



## p-c

Hi
I go down the route of not tightly winding the EHU cable around anything. That way it is easier to lay out on the grass when connecting up. After all it does have to be fully unwound before use.
Regards
p-c


----------



## GMJ

p-c said:


> ... After all it does have to be fully unwound before use...


...and its amazing to see how many folk still keep them tightly wound up when they are plugged in and presumably in use :surprise:

...and also how many just unplug the MH end and leave them on the ground while they go off for the day...presumably still 'live' at the plug in box end :surprise: :surprise:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## xgx

rosalan said:


> (...) winding it around my arms. (...) Oddly enough, however carefully I wind it this way, it generates an instant knot when I start to use it again, so I will watch this space.
> Alan


Hi Alan
Cable and rope share one property, they both have a 'lay', properly coiled they're neat and easy to handle. Easier to show than to tell!

*Start by laying out the cable clearing any twists/kinks as you go.

Hold the cable, close to the socket that goes into the van, in the right hand.
Slide the left hand along the cable (about 750mm/2'6, works for me) coil it into the right hand. It may be necessary to give it a slight twist to get it to lay with any kink/twist.
Repeat until you reach the end. Always start with the socket end in the right hand.

NB
If you have small hands, make the coils longer and _vice versa_ for big mitts


----------



## spykal

Hi
Over the years I have tried lots of ways of winding the hook up cable but a year or so ago I bought one of these ...best ever device ...got mine from a show but I see that Amazon have them <<











I did make one improvement to mine... the hole in the side where the plug is supposed to come out through needs enlarging ( guess it is continental size) ...once that is done it is the bees knees.


----------



## spykal

Hi Again

Until you can get a cable reel learn how to "over and under" the cable ... No tangles when you come to use it next time, just throw it out ...this method works well on our heavy hook up cabling and extends it's life.

I could try to describe how to do it but there are youtube videos about this method .... here are a couple ...I like the first one best :grin2: :


----------



## cabby

As already said, you have a bucket and cable is a natural coil, why waste money and use up space without need.

cabby


----------



## teljoy

With our small motorhome space is at a premium. I wind the cable around my arm wiping it with a spare towel and drop it into a plastic bag (Tesco's or similar). It then goes into one of our bed boxes.
Much easier than a drum and quicker when it is raining.

Terry


----------



## spykal

cabby said:


> As already said, you have a bucket and cable is a natural coil, why waste money and use up space without need.
> 
> cabby


Two good reasons...speed and ease :wink2: I really have used all of the above methods but the reel is best...for me.! and that is all any of us can say.


----------



## Brock

Mine's the same as Spykal. Had it so long I can't even remember when we bought it. It works most of the time, occasionally gets knotted if I'm not paying attention.

The only problem I have with cables is they get dirty and wet when lying on the ground. I thread them through a terry nappy when winding up but I do wish there was an easier way to clean/dry them.

Oh , and we store them in a bag my missus made but similar ones can be bought at shows.


----------



## Landyman

I use the under and over method as promoted by Spykal and his videos.

No reels or buckets just a loop of old electrical flex to hold it together then hang on a hook in the garage......simples.

Richard.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Thanks for the replies, everyone. Looks like no-one knows of a version of the kind of drum* I want that is especially made for hook-up cables.

We have tried most of the other solutions mentioned here and found them OK up to a point, but all having disadvantages. Initially, when we had an AutoSleeper with little storage it was wound between hand and elbow then put into a carrier bag. We moved on then to different versions of the plastic reels that, strangely, you have to cut a bigger hole in to make it (sort of) work, some of them are orange but our current one is black. We haven't tried coiling it in a bucket because we already keep other things in our bucket and it is in a less accessible place than I would like our hook-up cable to be.

Now that we have a little more storage space and both have arthritic hands I thought something that could be more easily wound would be good.

* *Drum* - At least this thread has added to my vocabulary for googling, Thanks

Chris


----------



## spykal

Not to be defeated I searched "empty cable reel" for you and found lots on Google

Is this one any good ( still a plastic reel I am afraid):

Cobra Reel <<< Click ( see the specs for capacity, my cable is about 9mm)

Via Amazon << too ...same supplier:

Steel ones here but V expensive : Marcaddy <<


----------



## ChrisandJohn

spykal said:


> Not to be defeated I searched "empty cable reel" for you and found lots on Google
> 
> Is this one any good ( still a plastic reel I am afraid):
> 
> Cobra Reel <<< Click ( see the specs for capacity, my cable is about 9mm)
> 
> Via Amazon << too ...same supplier:
> 
> Steel ones here but V expensive : Marcaddy <<


Thank you so much, Spykal, I think you've found it! The Cobra one looks ideal. I don't mind about the reel being plastic, but I'm assuming the framework / stand is metal. The price is right too.

I'm usually quite a good googler, but I just didn't think of specifying 'empty'.

Chris


----------



## divil

xgx said:


> Hi Alan
> Cable and rope share one property, they both have a 'lay', properly coiled they're neat and easy to handle. Easier to show than to tell!
> 
> *Start by laying out the cable clearing any twists/kinks as you go.
> 
> Hold the cable, close to the socket that goes into the van, in the right hand.
> Slide the left hand along the cable (about 750mm/2'6, works for me) coil it into the right hand. It may be necessary to give it a slight twist to get it to lay with any kink/twist.
> Repeat until you reach the end. Always start with the socket end in the right hand.
> 
> NB
> If you have small hands, make the coils longer and _vice versa_ for big mitts


Yep exactly what I do with mine then drop into our pot wash carrying bowl...I learnt this technique when doing rescue drills from the pool side when I used to dive!


----------



## xgx

This looks promising... http://www.freemans.com/products/ma...name=10PERCENTOFF&orderoffercode=J3SP&entry=3


----------



## mgdavid

xgx said:


> This looks promising... http://www.freemans.com/products/ma...name=10PERCENTOFF&orderoffercode=J3SP&entry=3


that looks to be similar principle to the one in post #10 ; difficult to see the dimensions of the cable storage and neither ad gives any capacity (grrr)


----------



## jlo37

Seems to be a lot of extra weight being carried


----------



## 96299

I use this one and it's brill. Just wish it was 25m though.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Masterplu...390?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3a9709e986

Steve


----------



## ChrisandJohn

xgx said:


> This looks promising... http://www.freemans.com/products/ma...name=10PERCENTOFF&orderoffercode=J3SP&entry=3


This is another one of those with the wrong size hole to thread the socket through. All of these basic plastic reels seem to be not entirely fit for purpose. The problem is there is nowhere for for the socket on the first end to be attached in a way that it doesn't obstruct the process of reeling.

Chris


----------



## bigfrank3

spykal said:


> Hi
> Over the years I have tried lots of ways of winding the hook up cable but a year or so ago I bought one of these ...best ever device ...got mine from a show but I see that Amazon have them <<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did make one improvement to mine... the hole in the side where the plug is supposed to come out through needs enlarging ( guess it is continental size) ...once that is done it is the bees knees.


I use one of these but instead of wrapping 25 metres of cable onto it with lots of turns I double the cable, plug the socket and plug together then pull the cable out in a straight line to find the middle (put tape around to mark it for future use) then clip cable to drum and unconnect the cable ends, plug the socket to the MH then walk away towards the site socket and the cable just undoes itself and lays on the floor. Walk back to the MH connection pick up the plug walk to the site socket and plug in simples.


----------

